# Protocolos de Comunicacion (Automatizacion)



## gfmo2002 (Feb 20, 2007)

He estado buscando pero no encuentro algun protocolo de comunicacion (solo de redes y todo eso) en automatizacion, si alguien sabe de algun link o algunos protocolos se los agradeceria... Gracias...


----------



## chuko (Feb 24, 2007)

En automatización, la mayoría de las veces, los protocolos de comunicación dependen de los fabricantes de PLCs
Datos que me vienen al vuelo:
Siemens: Profinet, Profibus, Profibus DP, PPI, MPI
Telemecanique: Modbus RTU, Modbus Ascii, Mosdbus TCP/IP, Unitelway, Fipway
Omron: Host Link, Sysmac Link, Sysmac net

Buscate una pagina de algun SCADA para ver la cantidad de protocolos de comunicación que soportan

Existe un bus de comunicación para sensores y actuadores, se llama "Bus ASI". Realmente es muy "picante" pero bien caro. Imaginate no tener que cablear cada actuador o cada sensor al PLC sino mas bien, los tenemos a todos esos dispositivos colgados de la misma red. ¡¡Eso es un espectáculo!!


----------



## gfmo2002 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gracias, he encontrado mucha información al tener los nombres de los fabricantes y protocolos...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 28, 2007)

El protocolo de que es de libre distribucion en el modbus RS-422/485 sobre este puedes investigar y trabajar ya que tiene muchas similitudes con el RS-232 y puedes hacer comunicaciones con un computador utilizado el puerto serial de este.

Saludos!


----------



## Fco Javier (Mar 7, 2007)

buenas deseo obtener alguna idea de comoe evaluar estos protocolos de comunicacion, mas que todo como verificar su correcto funcionamiento de cada uno de ellos gracias de antemano


----------

